# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde ribben

## wvostaden

Ik ben vorige week maandag van de fiets gevallen door gladheid aan de linkerkant,en heb nu nog veel pijn met ademhalen en arm optillen.
wat voor pijnstiller zou ik het beste kunnen gebruiken ik heb nu zaldiar en paractamol maar help niet echt op ogenblik is het weer heftiger.
Julia

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo wvostaden: ,

Hey wat een toestanden he met die gladheid en zeer pijnlijk....ik denk dat er niets anders opzit dan dat je lichaam de tijd nodig heeft om te herstellen....je gebruikt al paracetamol en zaldiar...je lichaam krijgt een opdonder en soms geschaafde plekken erbij....mijn zusje viel vorige week ook...mijn advies aan haar is...om de paar uur paracetamol innemen en dit een paar dagen volhouden dan moet het geleidelijker minder worden met de pijn, voor de schaafwonden arnicazalf gebruiken,.. maar besef wel dat gekneusde ribben een langere periode nodig heeft om te genezen...het kost tijd en dat is niet fijn....mocht het te gek worden dan zou ik een arts bezoeken, niet te lang wachten...het is al geruststellend als zo'n arts je advies geeft en eventueel een andere pijnstiller....Sterkte gewenst....

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:  

ps: toch een fijne 2e Kerstdag....hou je haaks....

----------


## wvostaden

Hallo Elisa,
Hartelijk dank voor je lieve bericht,ik ben om 7 uur weer naar bed gegaan met pijnstillers en om half 11 opgestaan,voel me iets beter,nog wel kortademig en transpiratieaanvallen denk dat dat van de medicijnen komt.
Dank je nogmaals voor het advies en ook nog een fijne 2e kerstdag,
lieve groet van Wilhelmina

----------


## wvostaden

hallo elisa,ik vind het zo een mooie spreuk,daar valt over na te denken!
Die hou ik bij me.
Ik ga straks opo visite bij een nicht,die is ook alleen,dus gaan we er wat gezelligs van maken.
nogmaals ook fijne dag en lieve groetjes van Julia
(wilhelmina)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo WVostaden: 
ik hoop dat het elke dag iets beter met je mag gaan....geef het de tijd.. :Wink: ..van pijn en eventueel pijnstillers kun je meer van gaan transpireren....
hou het een paar dagen vol met para's totdat je merkt dat het iets beter met je gaat....soms is het beter om op gezette tijden medicijnen in te nemen, dan blijft de spiegel gelijk zullen we maar zeggen en dat is beter voor je lichaam....dat heb ik geleerd van de specialist bij de Pijnbestrijding in het ziekenhuis, jaren geleden....als je vandaag denkt het gaat wel, en je nietssss meer inneemt kan een dag later je ,lichaam enorm gaan protesteren met als gevolg dat je " dan" meer pillen moet gaan slikken om weer op dat niveau te komen.... :Embarrassment:  ik heb het ervaren en dat was geen pretje, dus oppassen geblazen... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik hoop dat je leuke uurtjes hebt gehad bij je nicht...goed zo...samen zijn kan veel prettiger zijn, al is het maar voor een uurtje...daggggggggggg
beterschap maar weer...elke dag is er 1 hoor....
Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## wvostaden

Dank je wel elisabeth voor je bericht,het klopt dat ik erg ga transpireren van de medicijnen,ik ben nu bij de dokter geweest en zij heeft me diclofenac voorgeschreven en daarbij mag ik ook paracetamol nemen.
Ik heb het uitstapje helaas maar afgezegd,het ging niet ben ook maar liever thuis als je je niet lekker voelt.
 :Embarrassment: het het gaat nu weer wat beter,ik heb 2 ribben gekneusd en moet proberen dieper te ademhalen voor de long anders verkleefd ie.
veel lieve groetjes van mij, julia,
fijne dag nog.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Wvostaden: 

Wat goed van je dat je naar de dokter bent gegaan....Diclofenac is een paardenmiddel, dat mensen kunnen krijgen bij stevige pijn en ook bij reuma wordt dit middel gegeven....
jammer van je leuke uitstapje maar het kon helaas niet anders...eerst maar je beter voelen want het is pijnlijk...
sterkte met de ademhaling, dat lijkt mij inderdaad pijnlijk maar noodzakelijk, zoals ik dat lees van jou....alle goeds gewenst....ik hoop dat jij je inmiddels wat beter voelt dan op 27 december 2011......daggggggggggg

Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------

